# parting out 2001 A6 2.7t Twin turbo Quattro Automatic black on black



## imAUDIhere (Aug 1, 2009)

please email or call with needs. if you ask i will tell you what is available

[email protected] or 413 693 6078

SOLD:
rims and tires
engine
tail lights
headlights
down pipes plus cats
abs module

everything else is still there


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

damn i need a set of auto downpipes


----------



## Punisher9 (Mar 6, 2006)

how much for the bumpers and front driver fender?


----------



## imAUDIhere (Aug 1, 2009)

i just sold the driver fender today and someone want the rear bumper tomorrw but im picking up another 2.7 6 speed manual this week its ming blue so let me know 
ill post thread for that too


----------



## slipknotjunkee (Aug 4, 2004)

does it have a spoiler?


----------



## Papatoe (Aug 3, 2009)

i need the front cup holder (above radio)
the master window switch
miror switch
rear driver side speaker cover (dark gray)
plastic engine cover (audi logo V6 biturbo)
red hazard triangle that goes in the trunk

how much would it be including shipping to San Diego CA


----------



## Craigbec (Dec 8, 2008)

*Still have the front CV axles?*

Hey, looking for both front CV axles so long as rubber is in good shape. How much for both Shipped to Rochester NY 14624?:banghead:


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Foglight covers*

Do you still have the foglight covers? I am really interested in purchasing those from you if you have them thanks!


----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm looking for the center console cup holder near the e brake (black)


----------



## btsline04 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm interested in the whole center armrest if the lid isnt broken and if its black. Lmk.


----------



## imAUDIhere (Aug 1, 2009)

*front axles*

hey how are you sorry it took so long to get back i have almost new axles in the front of my 1999 a6 2.8 a6 not sure if they are the same sorry i dont have the 2.7 any more i might part my 2.7t daily out


----------



## imAUDIhere (Aug 1, 2009)

*armrest*

only have beige one and lid isnt on it and then i have a charcoal one but i took the whole clasp thing off so its only the leather cover


----------



## imAUDIhere (Aug 1, 2009)

*spoiler*

just sold oettinger spoiler yesterday sorry


----------



## Tongster (May 31, 2002)

*Trunk release switch*

Do you still have the trunk release "button" illuminating switch that is typically covered by the front driver side door? If so, how much shipped to CA, 95377? Please also include the part number. Thx!


----------

